

SendAdvisor – Send a better follow-up email of your MailChimp campaigns - promotehour
http://www.sendadvisor.com/

======
1arity
Not to be critical, but shouldn't that be SendApevisor?

~~~
ywfoong
That's cute! We didn't think of that!

